# Cockatiel the right bird for me?



## ItsAmandaYall (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's what I'm looking for in a bird I'd like a bird that is cuddly, and relatively quiet, not too screechy. Talking is optional, I kind of want a good buddy bird, the kind that's ok with riding around the house on your shoulder while you work. I'd like to teach it tricks. I don't want a boring couch potato bird, but at the same time, I don't want an overly hyper-active bird. A bird that is friendly to everyone would be good. I know, it's kind of idealistic. And I do realize that personality depends a lot on the individual bird. So, what do you think?


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

I think that you would love a cockatiel as a pet. As you might know each bird is different and the one you end up with might not love scritches or might not be able to learn tricks easily. Cockatiels generally do not talk much. Some do whistle thought, but if hey do screech it is a problem that eventually can be fixed with hard work. Most cockatiels will have no problem riding around on you shoulder while you do household chores. No matter what you choose Good Luck!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

You definitely want to go with a female if you don't want a lot of screeching. Lol. Males are loud. Mine is extremely loud. Females tend to be quieter. But other than that, cockatiel sounds like the bird foe you!


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

It seems that parrots in general are excellent companion birds, which is what you're looking for. Screeching means different things to different people. Cockatiels have pretty soft voices compared to other parrots, so I would recommend a cockatiel.

I would also highly recommend that you spend time at a bird store. Get acquainted with the different types of birds. Ask the dealer questions. He would have a lot of information on each of the different species as well as each bird in his care.

Whatever you do, please don't buy a bird in a petshop. You're bound to be disappointed. The staff doesn't pay much attention to the birds. The birds come in quite a bit older and untame. Some of the birds may carry diseases. And, the birds are not hand tame, unless they are specifically advertised as such.

The bird dealer typically gets infant birds and works with them - hand-feeding them, caring for them, getting to know them, and purchases from reliable breeders, not bird factories. And, the dealer will be a person whose passion is birds, not just a job.


Try contacting Birds For U. They're a small dealer that is in Houston, TX.


----------



## ItsAmandaYall (Feb 13, 2012)

I posted this same question on the parrotlet and lineolated forum and got quite a few suggestions for cockatiels, so here I am. I wanted a parotlet at first but they might be too feisty for me and one person said they could be Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde within 10 mins and not real cuddly and prone to nipping but, are talkative and pick up tricks quickly. As far as breeders go for cockatiels I haven't found any, I live in Houston. I would prefer not to ship b/c I don't want to pay for shipping b/c it would cost more than the bird itself. The only petsore around me I know of is PetSmart and they didn't have any and Adventures in Birds is sold out at the moment.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Check out craigslist.com and kijiji.com. I found my tiel Moonshine in the local classifieds section of our paper. She came to me around a year old and handtame too. We're still very close friends.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I think a cockatiel would be great for you! It seems a female would be great for you!


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a female cockatiel and she is very quite and very cuddly. Cockatiels are great pets and I was unsure about getting a bird from a pet store but I got mine from my local pet store, and she came to me tame because the people there took the time to work with her and get her tame. And everytime I go there to get supplies they ask me how she is doing so I think it really depends on the people that work there.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Getting a female is not a guarantee that your bird will be quiet. You need to be prepared for the possibility of a very loud bird, even if you choose one that appears to be quiet at first.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think it all depends on your definition of "quiet". My understanding is a cockatiel is quieter than a larger parrot. But all birds are going to make some type of noise. My tiel who is a male, I think is pretty quiet overall. But each tiel is different. Just like some like cuddles, some don't. They do make wonderful companions and I enjoy my tiel very much. Keep in mind also the expense of keeping a tiel. The cage, toys, food, vet trips, etc. All things to consider. I think it's really good that you're doing your research first. It sounds like you're considering all factors which is good.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

You're asking a bunch of tiel-crazy people if a tiel is the right bird for you??? Of course we would all shout *YES!!!!* :lol:

I have quickly read through everyone's comments and understand your concerns. Yes, sometimes they can go from Jerkyl to Hyde in a split-second and be quite moody, to say the very least.  But don't let that deter you. I think we all agree here that the enjoyment and reward you will get from a tiel will far outweigh whatever it is you have to put up with. Like people, each tiel is different and some are sweeter and cuddlier than others, but regardless which one you end up with, you will learn to accept it and love it with all your heart. My Sunny is not as cuddly as I would like her to be, but when she IS cuddly, and when I kiss her head, massage her little nose with my lips (which she looooves ) and cuddle her with my cheek and she makes these sweet sounds of appreciation----at those moments, I feel so bonded to her. It's like our souls are joined and although I am sooooo much bigger, and she's sooooo very tiny, and we both feel the love we have for each other, because love is a universal language amongst all beings that transcends space, time and species.  And that is an incredible feeling and experience to have with such a tiny creature. 

To increase your chances of getting a healthy and well-socialized tiel, make sure you go to a reputable breeder or a nice, local pet store (a small one that caters to small communities, not those mega ones). I got my Sunny from a small one that serves a small community within the big city of Toronto and they were really good. Let your bird choose you. Play with the bird first and see if it likes you. If the bird runs up your arm right away and wants to stay on you like superglue, then that's probably your bird. :yes:

So, in conclusion: GET A TIEL!!!! :thumbu: (Then join our community and show us all the pics!)


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I am with everyone else (of course) Houston is a big city, surely there must be a breeder or a small privately owned pet shop that sells hand fed tiels?
Hand fed and hand tame tiels are a bit easier for a first-time bird owner. 
They are also more likely to bond with you faster.
Tiels are wonderful, fairly quiet compared to other species. Even my male, who whistles and talks is not loud at all. They have a much softer voice than some "shriekier" parrot species.
I find my tiels very loving and cuddly, they love to ride on my shoulder and watch TV with me, they share food with me. My male has leaned to whistle a tune and say a few words too. Cockatiels are generally not aggresive and they have a laid back attitude. That is my experience anyway.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> I think it all depends on your definition of "quiet". My understanding is a cockatiel is quieter than a larger parrot. But all birds are going to make some type of noise.


This is true. However, you have to understand that "relatively quiet" does not mean "quiet." My female screams bloody murder when I leave the apartment every morning, and I can hear her all the way down the stairs and OUTSIDE THE BUILDING until I get in my car. She didn't make a peep for the first 6 weeks that I had her, either. So you need to be prepared for something like that.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

mmm my two females are actually way more prone to screetching than my male


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a boy and a girl and my boy is much louder and noisier than my girl. She is nearly silent but he likes to whistle and chatter throughout the day. But they both have an equally loud contact call, when they decide to use them!


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> You definitely want to go with a female if you don't want a lot of screeching. Lol. Males are loud. Mine is extremely loud. Females tend to be quieter. But other than that, cockatiel sounds like the bird foe you!


I'd like to disagree.
Males make more noise indeed, as they spend quite some time whistling, but it's usually our girls that do the screeching, and that's FAR worse than the whistling.

All in all they're still pretty quiet birds compared to other parrots and parakeets.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah I have to say, compared to larger Parrots like Macaws and stuff... 
I'd take a Cockatiel on a bad day any day.


----------



## noname (Feb 12, 2011)

My little Georgie Boy is hand reared and despite being adorable has his own persoanlity.
We fight at least once a day (I am 6'6" and this litle thing keeps trying to dominate me bewteen scricthes.

He has his own agenda and i leave the cage open sunup to sun down.

Often he flutters after me to see where i am or when i want to put him back in his cage he runs away (picture a giant chasing a tiny bird down the corridor - they are fast!).

so my Georgie boy is a greedy little piggy when it comes to attention on his terms, otherwise he has his own agenda

but at the end of the day he is still my mate


----------



## noname (Feb 12, 2011)

PS georgie talks alot - 13 different words and phrases at last count not including whistles and screeches


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

Definitively get a female bird. Males are VERY loud, trust me on that one. Once you train them they are the BEST companions  but also think, do you have other pets? Do you have school? a job that has long hours? are you ready to spend a LOT of time with the new bird? Think about these questions and see if a new bird fits in your schedule. I also have a cat, so I constantly have to check under the bed and around the room because he knocked Kernel's cage down the first two weeks I just got him.  he's fine, but if you have a cat, always lock him out no matter what. Also think about money if you haven't, you're going to have to get your new cockatiel lots of things  them being hyper or not depends on the bird, and being a coach potato may depend on the bird too. But I defiantly suggest you get your self a cockatiel, they are the best!


----------



## Emi (Jul 20, 2009)

Because I wanted to say it, very well done on asking before buying. Too often people think "I want [x], I shall buy [x]" and the results can sometimes be disastrous.

I would have to agree, cockatiel is the right way to go. There's also the option of a budgie. African Grey's aren't bad either. For a larger parrot species they are (supposedly) quite gentle and quiet, it's not just their talking ability that makes them popular, though they do require masses of attention. But starting off it's better to get a smaller friend, so cockatiel or budgie is your best bet.

Dunno about the quiet thing tbh, I've got this noisy little squawker behind me who doesn't know how to shush. =p


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

A problem with hens as companion birds can be egg laying. Once they start then you have to let them go through sitting at which time they can become aggressive towards anyone who goes near their eggs. If you don't let them sit then they will continue to lay until they get health problems, calcium deficiency ect. For this reason I have always considered cock birds to be a better option for a companion bird.


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

I think I'm going to be the only one to say this but I don't think a tiel is right for you with what you want in a bird. There is a small type of parrot - I can't remember what it is called right now but its super quiet and smaller than the others and bonds really well and is great for smaller houses and units etc. My tiel does all the things you don't want in a bird. I love him SO much but sometimes the noise is just too much when he is being moody and he is mega jackel and hyde, and is bossy and demanding but other times super sweet.

It's the small australian lorikeets i'm thinking off, they are really sweet. Have a read through here and look in the table to the right of each bird at the noise factor, you definitely want one that is low!!!!! 
http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/parrot/aspets.html


----------

